# Dropbox



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Love it! Have iPhone 5. Do NOT have wi fi. Always automatically transfers my pics, but now will only do a few. Been waiting several days. Will Not transfer. Always has. Says waiting for wi fi, What went wrong?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

You may have to go into settings and change the setting from WiFi to cell.
On my iPad I have cell turned Off, and WiFi turned on. Seems the settings got switched on yours. Cellular Data should be set ON, and WiFi setting set to OFF.
I have Verizon Cellular on my iPad, just have not yet signed up. LOL
So I use WiFi here at the house. Or at a Free WiFi Spot.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Already did that. Not sure what background is, but I turned it on too.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Out of about 20 pic, it transferred them all but 11. Of course those are the ones I really want on my computer


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

When I transfer pics from computer to iPad or from iPad to computer I use a cable connected between the two. It uses the "Lightning Connector" on the iPad end, which should also be on the iPhone, and the other end plugs into a USB port, which all computers have.
So even if I have both computer and iPad on WiFi I still use a direct connection to move things around.
iTunes are used in the case of moving things around.

Which also serves as a charging connection without plugging into a outlet.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks. I have used that too. Guess I am just lazy, but I like the idea of it being done and not worry about it. 
Sometimes i am out of town and not near my computer. 
I did go to One of the "fast foods" wi fi yesterday and tried to upload using their wi fi. It did one, but was so slow, I could not stay. Just one took about 10 min. 
Also, just disc Dropbox app and reinstalled. Did not help.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

If your having wifi issues with your phone you may need to reset your network settings in the settings menu.

I have also seen where putting the phone in the freezer for a bit.

I also followed a suggestion to cover the phone in a cloth except the very top (more or less above the screen.) then put it in the sun for 15 mins.

the network reset did not help and I did the sun before the freezer but its been good for a good bit now.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Having just sat through 2 days of IT Security seminars for my job you couldn't pay me enough to use dropbox. Its not dropbox itself, but its what people (hackers) put into files there to propagate throughout the file system.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

True and that is why I couldn't answer anymore because I do not use such a thing as that. This Dropbox thingy.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Still working on the Dropbox. 
After downloading it again, I looked at all my pics on phone and found the ones NOT sent. I manually took pic of pic, plus some new ones.
Wow, they all transferred to computer. 
However..... I still have the 11# to the right of Dropbox that show"waiting for wi fi (which I do not have). 
Seems like I cannot get rid of the #11.
Anyway I got my pics. A lot of trouble. If it continues to transfer, I will keep, otherwise I will delete app. 
Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> True and that is why I couldn't answer anymore because I do not use such a thing as that. This Dropbox thingy.


Dropbox is convenient for a couple of things.

1. Sharing an image folder among family members located around the country. All family members can contribute to the image content.
2. Sharing an image with a URL link. Just place the image in the Dropbox Public folder, then right click on the file to copy the link URL. Simple, and you don't need an FTP account or FTP software.
3. Security. If your hard drive dies all of the files that you placed in your Dropbox folder(s) still exist at Dropbox. On your new computer, simply download Dropbox and login. All of your files will be automatically transferred to the new computer.

I understand what mnn2501 is saying, but most information stored at Dropbox isn't sensitive. Dropbox is mostly used to share information, not to keep it private or secure. If a law firm was using Dropbox for off-premise backup of sensitive documents I might recommend a more secure solution, but people storing family photos at Dropbox don't have reason to be concerned.

When people need more security for off-premise file storage than Dropbox can offer they should probably get an FTP account. However, I have installed ownCloud for clients, which is an application very similar to Dropbox that can be installed for an individual.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I understand what mnn2501 is saying, but most information stored at Dropbox isn't sensitive. Dropbox is mostly used to share information, not to keep it private or secure.


You'd be surprised how many bank customers try using dropbox to send us their larger files (tax returns, loan apps, etc). And this is a commercial bank only, not a regular bank, we deal with only business/commercial customers.


----------



## ddow (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it possible your drop box is full?


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Good idea! Never been emptied. Will do. Thanks.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Drop box completely full. Can I empty and also copy on flash drive?


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

You can copy to your flash drive and then delete off of Dropbox.


----------

